# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Hidroponicos

## golcito18

Saludos a los distinguidos miembros del foro, me gustaria saber, a los entendidos, si los productos hidroponicos son o pueden ser organicos, y si tienen potencial como para realizar un proyecto economico y sustentable, si alguien estuviera interesado o conociera del tema me gustaria poder iniciar conversaciones por este medio.

----------


## kscastaneda

BIOFERTIL  BRASIL Informe Hidroponia.pdfGolcito18, como me gustaría poder disponer de tiempo para desarrollar cultivos hidroponicos orgánicos. 
Hidroponía no solo es cultivar en agua y soluciones nutritivas, tambien en piedras, sustratos porosos, etc. Lo fundamental es su nutrición.
Para el control de plagas puedes preparar una formula que se llama EM.5 que es un biorepelente y nutritivo a la vez. 
Te adjunto un file sobre hidroponía en Brasil. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## ruben77

Hola Golcito 
la hidroponia como tal no es aceptada como tecnologia ecologica, por el IFOAM (la federacion Internacional de movimientos de agricultura organica). Pero si la variante de los organoponicos. Asi que no pierdas tu tiempo si deseas que certificquen tus cosechas como organica provenientes de la hidroponia.

----------


## golcito18

Ruben, gracias por tu apreciacion, esta institucion IFOAM tiene sede en Peru? y me gustaria saber el tema de los "organoponicos", saludos

----------

